# a good travel trailer for a timber faller



## 056 kid (May 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a light weight travel trailer that will accommodate the mobile timber faller. I will be towing with a v6 Tacoma with a 6 speed, 6500 tow limit. I don't want to go above 5000 fully loaded, really like 4500.# I figure you guys may be able to point me in the right direction. There are soo many different brands and each brand has soo many different models, all confusing. Thanks.


----------



## Gologit (May 19, 2013)

[/URL]


Ted...

This works pretty good behind the Tacoma. It tows easy and the GVW and hitch weight are well within the limits.

It's a 17 foot Casita and for a small trailer it's got everything you need. Good sized refrigerator, stove, shower, toilet, hot water heater, and quite a bit of storage space. Air conditoner, too. I wouldn't try to put more than two people at once in it for any length of time but for a single guy it would be just right.

They're a little spendy for a new one and good used ones are hard to find because so many people are looking for them. Casita has a website if you want to look at them.

And no...mine ain't for sale. 

Slowp has an Alpine trailer...kinda looks like a little Chalet with the fold up pointy roof. It's pretty slick, too.


----------



## forestryworks (May 19, 2013)

Gologit said:


> This works pretty good behind the Tacoma. It tows easy and the GVW and hitch weight are well within the limits.
> 
> It's a 17 foot Casita and for a small trailer it's got everything you need. Good sized refrigerator, stove, shower, toilet, hot water heater, and quite a bit of storage space. Air conditoner, too. I wouldn't try to put more than two people at once in it for any length of time but for a single guy it would be just right.



I remember waving that thing goodbye, not too long after someone performed a sleight of hand and paid for the breakfast check


----------



## strangersfaces (May 19, 2013)

Nice trailer Bob!

I chose to go to an alternative style of trailer and had this one built just a few years back. 12' plus V-nose (so ~15' total), 7' wide with inboard wheels to allow easy access to 8' driveways/gates, all aluminum frame, dual 3,500lb axles, aluminum wheels, all LED exterior lighting, fluorescent interior lighting, plywood paneled interior, ramp, RV side door, 10' awning. aluminum wheels, spare wheel/tire and ceiling height enough that all 6'-4" of me can stand comfortably. I towed it cross-country with a Honda Element with 4250lbs on board with no issues..., tows great.

Currently in Los Angeles but will be in Port Orford, OR within two months (60 miles north of Brookings) as I'm moving back up north. I haven't decided whether to sell or not, but price would be near $7k.

The first pic is of a single axle version of my trailer. A landscaper saw mine near completion and had one of his own built so he could access driveways in Chicago.


----------



## Humptulips (May 19, 2013)

I lived out of an 18 footer for a long time logging during most of the year and trapping in the winter. I would reccommend to buy used but not to old, like 3 or 4 years old. Save a lot in the purchase price.
Small is good but you want big enough to have a reasonably decent shower. no more then 20' I think. Beware trailers made with chip board!
Drying work clothes is a problem. I built a small but tall box and put my generator in the bottom, hung wet clothes in the top. Heat from the generator dried them pretty good.
Currently have a 24 footer and wish it was gone. I bought too big.


----------



## Philbert (May 19, 2013)

I alway thought that the 'toy hauler' models looked attractive - living space inside with a full-sized rear door that lets you load gear/equipment if needed, or for occassional ldual duty use.

Philbert


----------



## Gologit (May 19, 2013)

forestryworks said:


> I remember waving that thing goodbye, not too long after someone performed a sleight of hand and paid for the breakfast check



You just think we paid for breakfast. Actually, we _walked the check_ and told them that you were paying.

Be careful if you go back there.


----------



## Metals406 (May 19, 2013)

Patty's she dubbed "The Wing". It's small but plenty of room fer sleeping. The back opens up too. It's a neat outfit fer sure -- reminds me of the old school chuck wagons of yore.

It's also not so heavy that Brian and I couldn't lift it in the air to level it for Patty. 

Now, Bob's sounds like a Skookum trailer -- with a shower and stuff.


----------



## jrcat (May 19, 2013)

My girl and I just bought a 12' field and stream camper from her neighbor. It is old but in great shape. They are out there but pricey. I like strangersfaces idea....dual purpose.


----------



## Metals406 (May 19, 2013)

Gologit said:


> You just think we paid for breakfast. Actually, we _walked the check_ and told them that you were paying.
> 
> Be careful if you go back there.



.
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JUvV0BOiE6E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## paccity (May 19, 2013)

my cargo and patty's teepee and bob's is behind them .


----------



## paccity (May 19, 2013)

these are cool, are built for taking on not so good of roads. make them here in town.


----------



## forestryworks (May 19, 2013)

Gologit said:


> You just think we paid for breakfast. Actually, we _walked the check_ and told them that you were paying.
> 
> Be careful if you go back there.



Well, I suppose since not a one of them gals or guys there has said a word to me, they've just put it on California Bob's tab. Eaten there about a dozen times since you departed 



Metals406 said:


> .
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JUvV0BOiE6E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Classic!


----------



## 056 kid (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Bob, that Casita you have is pretty much what I'm looking for. Maybe a smidge bigger but not much. I was looking at some made by forest river, some of the 18 foot models are appealing.


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2013)

I sold The Wing. It would not do for you. It was a bed. Very comfy, but when the weather was bad you were stuck.

The Pointy Trailer? Nope. It wouldn't be good for your purpose. No inside shower, no real potty. It suits my purposes well but I wouldn't want to come home from working in the woods to it every night.

I vote for a fiberglass trailer. There are less joints to loosen up and leak if you haul them on bad roads.
The Casita has bigger tires than the Scamp. I looked at a Scamp and I think it would drag on the road up to my house! 

Here is a forum you might want to peruse.
http://www.fiberglassrv.com/
And one that lists used ones for sale. http://www.fiberglass-rv-4sale.com/node

If those aren't legal to post, please delete this. 

I lived year round in a 24 foot long Kit Companion. I had it parked. It was miserable in the winter. I was living in a cold part of our state, and frost would be on the walls. The fridge wouldn't work in the winter.
The floor was freezing and at ceiling level it was muggy and warm. I had to heat tape the heck out of the plumbing. 

When I can't lift the roof up on my Pointy Trailer, I will maybe bite the bullet and go fiberglass.


----------



## 2dogs (May 21, 2013)

Ted this guy is an AS member. He has it dialed.

Camping Travel Trailer Conversion. Homemade Camp Trailers. Do it yourself Trailers. Cargo Conversions.


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2013)

More plans and construction info here.

Teardrops n Tiny Travel Trailers &bull; Index page


----------



## 056 kid (May 21, 2013)

FThanks ya,ll. Fiberglass is looking more & more appealing. Slowp, its funny you mentioned the condensation. I was always seeing these big gotty rvs and fifth wheels that where all fogged up in the morning, I don't want that!


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2013)

056 kid said:


> FThanks ya,ll. Fiberglass is looking more & more appealing. Slowp, its funny you mentioned the condensation. I was always seeing these big gotty rvs and fifth wheels that where all fogged up in the morning, I don't want that!



Yes. I found out that the Pointy Trailer will rain inside when camped during extremely miserable weather by Astoria, OR. It doesn't leak but there is a metal strip on the inside at the peak where condensation can happen. That's the only time so far that I've had rain inside. 

The fiberglass trailers are lined with "rat fur" and ensolite insulation which stops that, I think. But I still would expect the windows to fog up. You don't cook spaghetti in cold weather!


----------



## 056 kid (May 21, 2013)

I LOVE spaghetti!


----------



## paccity (May 21, 2013)




----------



## jrcat (May 21, 2013)

Umm wow lol


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 22, 2013)

Sadly the condensation will happen on the windows. I don't know if there's a way to prevent it other than opening up the vents at the bottom is so equipped. I lived in a trailer for a yr in Moscow, ID. Gonna do it again next yr too. Lots of condensation with the shades down. Less if you keep em up. I had to clean the bottoms good as there was mold at the end of the year that I didn't know about. A periodic cleaning will solve that problem.

Wes


----------



## strangersfaces (May 22, 2013)

Any tightly enclosed space containing humans will promote condensation, regardless of shell construction. Insulation helps, positive ventilation helps, as does de-humidification and HVAC. A quick search of the site Patty linked to earlier resulted in these suggestions: Condensation

Theoretically, the trailer I had built has insulated walls and lid. These were on the order sheet but I've yet to confirm installation. Some day....

Happy camping,

Lance


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2013)

Here's this. I'd paint it pink and white.

Tiny House Blog , Archive Trekker Trailers Tiny House - Tiny House Blog


----------



## strangersfaces (May 24, 2013)

Patty,

I'd love to build you a trailer like this, in pink, of course....


----------



## slowp (Jun 2, 2013)

I just rigged this up in my yard and tried it out. 

Comfy! There's a tarp to put up over it to keep dry with. I almost took a nap.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 2, 2013)

slowp said:


> I just rigged this up in my yard and tried it out.
> 
> Comfy! There's a tarp to put up over it to keep dry with. I almost took a nap.



Until the mosquitos take out their pocket knives. :tongue2:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 2, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Until the mosquitos take out their pocket knives. :tongue2:



I have this picture in my mind of everybody at the GTG sneaking up quietly, grabbing the hammock, and start winding it up like the rubber band on a model airplane....round and round and round until the rope gets tight...and then letting it go! Somebody would have to keep track of the number of turns, the rpms, and whether Patty lasted for the whole ride without getting dumped out on the ground. Extra points for being able to walk 20 feet in a straight line afterward.

Make sure you get the cookies first, though.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I have this picture in my mind of everybody at the GTG sneaking up quietly, grabbing the hammock, and start winding it up like the rubber band on a model airplane....round and round and round until the rope gets tight...and then letting it go! Somebody would have to keep track of the number of turns, the rpms, and whether Patty lasted for the whole ride without getting dumped out on the ground. Extra points for being able to walk 20 feet in a straight line afterward.
> 
> Make sure you get the cookies first, though.



I'm fairly certain if you did that to Patty. . . Yer future cookies would contain "special" ingredients.


----------



## wowzers (Jun 2, 2013)

Is that a Henessey Hammock?


----------



## slowp (Jun 3, 2013)

wowzers said:


> Is that a Henessey Hammock?



Yup. And I guess I have it set up wrong. I'm beginning to wonder if I need some climbing gear to get it rigged up with! 

I hate sleeping on the ground. I want to do some sight seeing in the back country and hammocks are supposed to be comfy, except you still have to insulate the bottom of them to keep warm. 

The straps that come with them look to be made for 5 inch trees. Those are hard to come by here. 

And boys, the cookie and pie count is going down....
down....
down. 

You are very bad! The Used Dog will be sleeping nearby and you know how protective he is!


----------



## madhatte (Jun 3, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I have this picture in my mind of everybody at the GTG sneaking up quietly, grabbing the hammock, and start winding it up like the rubber band on a model airplane....round and round and round until the rope gets tight...and then letting it go!



I have reason to believe that I'm about the last person who ever built a real wind-up model airplane. It was a Sterling model of a Stearman, I was 12 years old, and it flew three times before it was no longer repairable. Lot of hours went into those three flights. I suspect that I learned a lot about both patience and futility from that model.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 3, 2013)

I feel the best is Airstream, especially if you can find an old one taken care of. They are well built dont leak like most.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 3, 2013)

slowp said:


> Yup. And I guess I have it set up wrong. I'm beginning to wonder if I need some climbing gear to get it rigged up with!
> 
> I hate sleeping on the ground. I want to do some sight seeing in the back country and hammocks are supposed to be comfy, except you still have to insulate the bottom of them to keep warm.
> 
> ...



Uh oh. Please don't cut down on the cookies. I was just kidding! Really I was! 


Well, mostly, anyway. Besides, we can bribe Benny with an empty BBQ pan and he won't bite us.


----------



## slowp (Jun 3, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Besides, we can bribe Benny with an empty BBQ pan and he won't bite us.



He might if he puts together the couple days after the BBQ pan with the actual licking of it. The rumbling of his tummy cannot feel all that good. :msp_scared:


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jun 3, 2013)

Back in the old days, I lived in a "panel job" insulated and turned into a camper while I worked in the PNW. No indoor shower, no heater, cooking on a campstove, but the thing I would never be without is a shop bench area and tools for working on saws!


----------

